

On Turning 30 - mathgladiator
http://on-turning-30.pen.io/

======
chadzawistowski
I really love reading the thoughts of those further along in life than myself.
It's like a cheating-style glimpse into the future.

When he talks about college, I can see myself in a lot of that. His
perspective on being homeless through college - sophomore year I wanted to
build a small house in the campus woods and skip on paying rent.

But once you've established that base connection, it's the thoughts from ahead
that are the most enticing for me.

Reading stuff like this is like saving the game in Civ3, then "retiring" and
watching the world history animation - seeing the bird's eye view of the
world; watching the countries grow and battle and contend for land. And when
you revert to the save file, you have a clearer picture of what the future
holds. It gives you a sort of pre-emption on the challenges you'll face.

------
bozman
I have to say, that's pretty impressive. Although, one has to wonder as to
whether or not you were over-privileged. Is your "success" a result of having
a head-start? It would seem the economy is just perfect for you, but I
digress.

Homelessness eh? So you were leaching off your school, yes?

